# PERFECT BAKED BABYBACK RIBS RECIPE



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone can share their recipes for babyback ribs?  Off the bone and rubbed with dark sauce?

Always wondered what that reddish dark sauce is....

How do you make the ribs fall of the bone? Do you bake and grill ?

Do you cook in the slow cooker or low temp and long time in the oven?

Thank you


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Fall off the bone is not what US style barbecue is about generally speaking.

If you want fall off the bone, then you need to cook them somewhat longer.

The Chinese style sauce you want is Char Shu sauce. You can mix it, but the easiest thing to do is buy some Lee Kum Kee

Char Shu sauce at a local asian grocer or off the web.


Coat the ribs, let it marinate a few hours, cook it directly on the oven rack at about 375 with a rimmed baking sheet of water below to catch any and all drips.

If that's not the style you're looking for, you'll need to tell us more about what you ate and where you ate it.


----------



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Phatch!

The sauce..I was thinking maybe it was red wine mixed with something? my fave restaurant where I saw the sauce..but dont know what it is...

With the oven..is the water there to steam it? Wont the ribs be dry or its fine?


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

HB,

there are a thousand ways to "do baby backs" or just do bbq ribs and just as many strong opinions. Personally I favor a brine with hard apple cider or juice and pineapple juice, (_pineapple and papaya will tenderize_) for an hour or 6, for me that's the max. Then a light mustard slather and a dry rub. I would smoke over a combo of hardwood and fruit wood @ 225-250 for 1-3 hours depending on your preference, (_i enjoy smoke so 3 hrs for me_). IMHO and experience that is all the "good" smoke ribs will "take". You then wrap in foil, add some beer and or apple cider/juice and water wrap and keep on the grill or finish in the over at no more that 250F check after 2 more hours for your preferences on doneness.

This is my technique for "No Sauce Ribs".

PLEASE do not short cut and boil the ribs!, if you must and have a pressure cooker use your marinade and PC for 8 10 minutes depending on how many ribs you coil in the PC.

Yon can do the "No Sauce" technique in the oven and finish over charcoal basing with the juices from the foil.

I also to faux baby backs by buying the large (and cheaper) slabs of pork ribs and ask the butcher to band saw them into about the size (width) of baby backs, AND don't forget to ask the butcher to remove the riblet portion (_portion of a loin back rib that is cut off at the top nearest the back bone_)

Red sauce, hmm, agree with Phatch, if you are looking for Oriental ribs, are you referring to BBQ sauce?, and are you in the US?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The water is there because the Char shu sauce is brutally sugary and pungent. If that drips on the floor of a hot oven, or even just a sheet of foil, you get a nasty smoke that stinks up your house and makes a mess of your oven.


----------



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

Dunno about red wine sauce, but I posted a recipe for spare ribs in the oven with Asian flavors.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/70195/spicy-pork-ribs-in-the-oven

I do braise the ribs prior to glazing, so that might be a no-no with purists.


----------

